# Amazon Sword



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've grown my Amazon Sword in my 20-gallon for a good year and a half now, and it overtakes about 3/4 of my tank. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to move it from my 20-gallon up to my 38-gallon since i have a large population of fancy guppies in that tank and it would give them more swimming room. Here's a pic of the amazon:










The smaller amazon on the right I moved to my 38-gallon when I started it, but maybe I should swap them? Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice looking sword. 

You can move it but if you're happy having it in the smaller tank, leave it. You should be able to get some babies off of it by now to place in the 38 and let them grow out. Its completely a personal preference.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea I know, im struggling between the two tanks since its been in that tank for almost a year and the guppies have gotten used to it. Plus it provides shade for the albino cory catfish, but my 38 is looking pretty bare, and adding something like this would quickly liven things up a bit. I guess it is on opinion, I'll just keep thinking about it. Thanks though


----------

